# Weird stuff you find in the woods!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Bginvester started a thread a few days ago about what we lost while hunting this year.... http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15621-how-much-gear-did-you-lose-during-2012/ I thought it may be interesting to see what you may have found Out-in-the-Middle-of-Nowhere. Lately, I found a mouth call. It was lying on the ground right where I set up to do some calling. Funny how hunters think alike. A few years back, I found a wallet. Still had money and a drivers license in it. I looked the owner up in the phone book, called and returned it to him. He had lost it while deer hunting and figured it gone for good. Another time I found an ATV tool kit, no big deal until some time later I opened it up and it had the registration for the ATV in it. I sent it back, to a guy from Gallup, NM. Hope he got it. I also found half a pair of bino's. Broke plumb in two. I guess the hunter wasn't happy about the quality of his optics. I've also noticed an up-swing of balloons, mylar, latex, and even a weather balloon. Now that really got my attention, I walked about 1/2 a mile to see what the heck that was. I also found two boxes of 270 ammo, just setting on top of a rock. The cardboard was in poor condition. But the ammo looked alright. Who carries two boxes of ammo?


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have found so much random stuff in the woods when hiking, hunting, etc.... Ill have to think on it but just the other day I found a piece of a bumper sticking out of the mud with a 1967 Vermont license plate attached. I took the plate off and hung it in the garage, it was a good find.

I've found marijuana pipes, hats, clothing, and old moonshine still, and so much more.

This year about a week after muzzleloader season I found a full bottle of Jamison whiskey sitting under a tree where I'm willing to bet there was once a tree stand above it. I'm guessing he was packing all his stuff and forgot it.

I DID NOT seek out the owner and return the whiskey


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

i have found keys panties knife and a 12 pack of diet coke that was still good


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Bginvester started a thread a few days ago about what we lost while hunting this year.... http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15621-how-much-gear-did-you-lose-during-2012/ I thought it may be interesting to see what you may have found Out-in-the-Middle-of-Nowhere. Lately, I found a mouth call. It was lying on the ground right where I set up to do some calling. Funny how hunters think alike. A few years back, I found a wallet. Still had money and a drivers license in it. I looked the owner up in the phone book, called and returned it to him. He had lost it while deer hunting and figured it gone for good. Another time I found an ATV tool kit, no big deal until some time later I opened it up and it had the registration for the ATV in it. I sent it back, to a guy from Gallup, NM. Hope he got it. I also found half a pair of bino's. Broke plumb in two. I guess the hunter wasn't happy about the quality of his optics. I've also noticed an up-swing of balloons, mylar, latex, and even a weather balloon. Now that really got my attention, I walked about 1/2 a mile to see what the heck that was. I also found two boxes of 270 ammo, just setting on top of a rock. The cardboard was in poor condition. But the ammo looked alright. Who carries two boxes of ammo?


A bad shot LOL!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I found my sanity. Once.


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn because I lost mine years ago under an old pine tree, I've tried retracing my steps a number of times but still can't find it


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I find hammers.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

One of my favorite things to do is to go up in the spring where there was camps during the big game season and look to see what got lost if snow came during the season. Haven't found anything great. But I have a good supply of hatchets, axes, shovels and some pocket change.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've found a pair of heavy insulated gloves. At another location I also found a turkey gobbler call. Found plenty of old cars out in the woods.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Found a Winchester .300 win.mag out in the middle of nowhere one afternoon a couple years ago. Must have fallen from a saddle horse is my guess. Put an ad in the local paper. Sure were a lot of fellas that lost their rifles, but couldn't come up with a serial # or the area they lost it in.lol. My brother is still hunt'in with it.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

167389 Well it is worth a try ! LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> 167389 Well it is worth a try ! LOL


That's it !!!!!!---Thats the number--- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

I found a hunting knife, eye glasses on the road, a rake, palaski, Underarmour gloves, Gamin GPS: lucky the guy had his name and address mailed the GPS back.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Had a buddy find a box of buried money. It was all old silver pieces and odd coins. Not a lot, but a few hundred bucks worth. Found on an OLD abandon farm site. Not sure what he ever did with it or if any of the coins were worth serious cash. 


Sent using my bag phone


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I have found quite a few nice Arrowheads.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

4Cody4 said:


> Had a buddy find a box of buried money. It was all old silver pieces and odd coins. Not a lot, but a few hundred bucks worth. Found on an OLD abandon farm site. Not sure what he ever did with it or if any of the coins were worth serious cash. Sent using my bag phone


lol if they were worth big $ he won't tell you either...lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> I have found quite a few nice Arrowheads.....


were these modern steel,or old stone points?

if they were stone,did yo keep them and if so can you post pics?

i knapp stone arrow heads,and really like seeing the originals


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Some of the OLD beer and pop cans are interesting to find. The old farm equipement and cars are fun to find.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm sure he wouldn't. I wasn't with when he found the box, he was out deer hunting. He sent me a photo, it was an old rusty metal box that had been buried. I bet if there had been any paper money it would have disintegrated years before he found it. 


Sent using my bag phone


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i've found a few stone arrowheads as well.also found an old cattle creep feeder on the side of a mountain where we bear hunt sometimes.we are almost on our hands and knees to make it to the top so i don't know how they ran cattle on it much less got feed to the feeder.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

come on you guys let see some pics of them stone points

post pics, and i let me know where they were found and i will try and i.d. them for you

seriously i would love to see pics of them


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> come on you guys let see some pics of them stone points
> 
> post pics, and i let me know where they were found and i will try and i.d. them for you
> 
> seriously i would love to see pics of them


All Obsidian except the knife. Its made of Basalt. And the Quartz point is my fave. This is most of my collection. I have LOTS of pieces parts, tips, bases and "tweeners" Found them all while hunting yotes.....sometimes I give up on the yotes and just keep my eyes on the ground if I find a honey hole. All found in the Great Basin area in Northern CA and Northern NV.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I have found stuff I lost the next year or several years later. Found a box of 30-30 ammo once, the broken half of an arrow I shot a deer with the previous year, numerous tree stands on land where they shouldn't have been, found a guy in one of my treestands once, drug paraphenalia (meth pipes) and two teenagers getting busy in broad daylight on a section line less than 75 yards from my stand. Keep the "white tail" comments to a minimum please!


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I found a used condom hanging on a tree branch.......I put it in my pocket to show my brother.


Sounds like you guys have a wonderful relationship...at least your safe!


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought it was funny but I guess I'm just a sicko.

If you are truly offended and your not kidding then I am sorry....However you did set yourself up for that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's just trying to yank you !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I once found a small suitcase full of military pins while rabbit hunting with my Grandpa. He took them home with him. I'm sure he promptly sold them to someone. Everytime I went to Grandpas house he had somthing in the front yard with his metal framed chalkboard that said FOR SAL on it. I always wondered why the was no "E".


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> I found a used condom hanging on a tree branch.......I put it in my pocket to show my brother.


Did you take it home and put in the dishwasher , don't want nothing dirty getting around


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Weird stuff, and I'm not thrilled when I find them, Mylar birthday balloons. They last practically forever, and I see them all the time.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive found old tv sets,mattresses,paint cans,general garbage etc on public land

weve had one piece of public land near me shutdown and gated off and locked because people were using it as a garbage dump

which was a shame because it was good hunting spot,lotes of deer,turkey,rabbits,yotes etc on it

and now we can no longer use it thanks to a few lazy cheap locals that live near it


----------

